# Tour Da Delta



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

A week or so ago I posted a ride report on the Bluff city Blues 100. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=110348
That ride followed the Mississippi River Trail north of Memphis. This weekend was the Tour Da Delta. We say da in the south. This ride takes place in Helena, AR., about 50 miles down the river south of Memphis. Much of the ride is on the Mississippi River Trail in Mississippi and Arkansas. There were 30, 60, and 100-mile options. The first 30 miles crosses the MS. River and circles Moon Lake, MS and then back into Helena. Moon Lake is an oxbow lake, which is an old river chute. The extended options go into the hills of Crowley’s ridge and the flats of the delta on the AR side of the river. I had planed on the 60-mile ride, but only rode the first 30-mile leg. When we got back into Helena I thought I would spend some time riding around town and take some pictures. Helena is full of antebellum homes. Two years ago I had made a bunch of millwork for the restoration of one them and I wanted to find it and check on the progress. 

This was the first year for this ride. After a solid week of rain in the mid-south, the weather was beautiful. I had really thought the ride over the bridge would be a blast. I didn’t turn out quite like I thought it would. It really wasn’t that bad, but a strong crosswind, some nasty looking expansion joints and the narrow road made me a bit nervous. Moon Lake was beautiful, Helena was cool and the after ride feed was one of the best ever. 

1.	Sunrise over the Mississippi
2.	Headed over the bridge
3.	They roll their cotton in this part of the delta
4.	Old shack in a pecan grove
5.	I never knew there were pelicans this close to Memphis.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	Some of the houses on Moon lake have been here awhile
2.	Moon Lake
3.	Cypress trees line the shores
4.	Not what they had in mind when they said “riverboat casinos”
5.	Mid-bridge stop for picture


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	The bridge
2.	Antebellum home
3.	This is the one I made millwork for
4.	Another
5.	Gates to a Victorian garden


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

1.	Downtown store. Is that a commuter?
2.	The after ride party was here.
3.	We had to wait a bit for the food to be delivered.
4.	It was well worth the wait.
5.	Relaxing in the garden


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

I recognize that bridge and also the casino. I grew up in SE Arkansas and went to school in Helena for one semester after high school. Nice pictures, and you're right...that feed looked great!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Food!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I loved Memphis the one time I was there. Thanks for posting these reports.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice shots, Danny. You bastard.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

That is some of the best ride food I have ever seen. Ribs!!!!!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

lemonlime said:


> Nice shots, Danny. You bastard.


Sorry, LOL


----------

